
Show HN: Bedrock.io, a solid template for building on Kubernetes, Node and React - dominiek
https://bedrock.io/
======
lazyant
> We do NOT like relational databases. We think they are archaic and make
> development slow. Relational databases are full of remnants of the past that
> are no longer relevant

NoSQL has its place but on a generalistic framework this dismissal of RDBMs is
pretty bad.

The choice of mixing deployment (k8s) with code framework is interesting.

~~~
Terretta
> _dismissal of RDBs is pretty bad_

Exactly.

As a global enterprise under financial and security regulations (relational
transactions matter), seeing MongoDB here instead of e.g. Postgres, coupled
with these assertions — sadly I had to close the tab.

To be more specific:

> _We think they are archaic and make development slow._

As a developer, your job is not to optimize for the developer. It’s to
optimize for the business and the user.

You develop once, users and the business run it many times. So to minimize
total pain, you pay once with your pain, so that the business and user do not
have pain every use.

------
digitaltrees
Hard pass. I don’t think you need to be so critical of other technology. You
have a different vision. That’s great. Focus on that. But you may find that
some of the choices made by the other software designers had merit when you
face problems from your choices.

------
DandyDev
> Traditional monolithic web frameworks such as RubyOnRails

